# Help with picture posting



## studioalamode (May 14, 2009)

How are you guys getting the actual picture to show up in your posts vs. just a link?  I'm having a lot of trouble figuring this out.  Help please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## donniej (May 19, 2009)

If you have your picture hosted somewhere on the internet, then all you have to do is us the Img button (to the right, below the subject line when posting).  

Click it once and you get...






So posting a picture (instead of a link) looks like this...





Does that make sense?


----------



## bombus (May 19, 2009)

studioalamode said:
			
		

> How are you guys getting the actual picture to show up in your posts vs. just a link?  I'm having a lot of trouble figuring this out.  Help please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you are computer challenged, like me, you need someone to walk you through it. Took me awhile to figure it out.

1. Hit the "browse" button below the message blank. Select the picture you want from your computer, and double click it.

2. Hit the "host it!" button. That takes you to imageshack.

3. You have to hit the browse button there, also. Re-select the same picture (if you don't do this, it doesn't work (at least for me)

4. Hit the button that says "resize"

5. Hit "start upload"

6. When it is finished, it shows a copy of your photo.

7. There will be two orange bars across the top of that page with urls. Copy the top one, and paste it into your post here. 

8. Highlight that entire url, and click the "Img" button above the posting  blank.

9. check your work by hitting the "preview" button down below. Then you can see if you did it correctly before you "submit" your post.

10. Now- let's see some photos


----------



## studioalamode (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Bombus - Appreciate it!  I will try it now.






Yay, it worked!  I had tried a couple of other ways, but it just wasn't working for me.  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Tabitha (May 19, 2009)

Those are pretty w/ the rolls inside!


----------



## cindymeredith (May 19, 2009)

studioalamode said:
			
		

> Thanks Bombus - Appreciate it!  I will try it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty soap...love the curls inside!


----------



## studioalamode (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!  Fun to make!


----------



## bombus (May 19, 2009)

No prob- you did great! It can be so frustrating until you figure it out. I have a few empty posts caused by my getting to know the system. Your soaps look so pretty as part of your post. They look yummy!


----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2009)

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/4259/dsc02021h.jpg
just checking this out to see if it works


----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2009)

finally...ugh....thanks!!!!


----------

